# Best Fertilizer for Bermuda



## FieldersChoice (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently seeded a new Bermuda lawn. I have gotten several opinions on the best fertilizer to use. I ended up using 16-8-4. I know what the numbers stand for but I am not real sure as why there are so many varied opinions on what type works the best. Please enlighten me and explain why you think a certain type is better.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I use Lesco Professional Turf Fertilizer 24-2-11 . They sell it at home depot now.

Why? Because I've used a dozen different brands and types and this one produces the best and longest lasting results with my bermuda.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I ended up using 16-8-4. I know what the numbers stand for but I am not real sure as why there are so many varied opinions on what type works the best.


The key word is "opinions." Just look at how many different "rose" or "vegetable" or "tomato" or "azalea" formulas there are. Every company thinks their's is best. If you know "what the numbers stand for," just think about what the plant needs.

16: Nitrogen is for leaf/grass blade (top) growth. Ask yourself how much top growth you have on seed. My opinion is "none", at least for a few weeks.
8: Phosphate is for root development (as well as flower/fruit, but that is not important here!) Are roots important in establishing new seedlings? My opinion is "very important." I usually incorporate 0-15-0 (super phosphate) or 0-45-0 (triple super phosphate) at planting as well as a little lime.
4: Potassium is for overall plant vigor. Mainly helps the other two for this purpose.

Are you sure that formula is not 16-4-8 instead of 16-8-4? Just asking- I see that more often. Personally, I like that for an all around formula.



> I use Lesco Professional Turf Fertilizer 24-2-11 . They sell it at home depot now.
> 
> Why? Because I've used a dozen different brands and types and this one produces the best and longest lasting results with my bermuda.


K- Is this on a newly seeded area, first summer application, mid-summer, year-round maintenance? Personally I would use that for a late summer/early fall application with the slightly lower N, don't need a lot of P (assuming this is an established lawn, and the extra K helps with winterization (a whole 'nuther thread). But the OP was asking about for a "recently seeded a new Bermuda lawn." 

Georgia Certified Landscape Professional
Ga Master Gardner


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Well...you got me there. I totally missed the newely seeded part.

I just use a very little basic grass starter fertilizer when I seed new bermuda. I don't seed bermuda that often anymore because I've found it doesn't produce a very dense turf like I get with vegetatively propogated sod. Even with new sod, I just use a little starter fertilizer mixed into the soil before laying the sod to aid in root development.

From what's I've learned over the years, it's really not recommended to use fertilizer on newely seeded bermuda anyway unless the growth is just not strong or the seedlings are yellow. I still put a little down anyway since I've found it never causes any problems anyway and keeps us from having to babysit it. About a month or so after seeding, we apply the Lesco I mentioned above at about 1.5 lbs of nitrogen per 1,000 sq ft.

Bermuda really loves the nitrogen and is one extremely tough plant.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I just use a very little basic grass starter fertilizer when I seed new bermuda


Personally, I like the 18-24-12 in a very light application. Just enought N for a baby formula, a little extra P for those roots, and some K in there kind of like those puppy shots.


----------



## FieldersChoice (Jul 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the input. I did look at the bag and it did say 16-8-4. Thank you so much for explaining the three numbers. I never knew that.


----------



## barbarajenkins (Aug 12, 2008)

*Yup, you can purchase the fertilizer from home depot!*

Its called Lesco Professional Turf Fertilizer 24-2-11 and heres the link
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...d=10053&productId=100014567&categoryID=501023

you can copy it and paste it in the search bar... it works good i used some on my outside palm trees, which i have understood, it might not be the best for the palms, but its working miraculously... :thumbsup:

If you want to know what types of exotic palms i have just let me know, i will love to tell you, I have been collecting palms for over 15 years now.


----------



## barbarajenkins (Aug 12, 2008)

*hey no problem....*

By the way, the palm tree that I got also came with a fertilizer that was great for grass...

:thumbsup:

heres the link, but the fertilizer is in the Transplant Kit, you have to scroll down and click on it from this page.
http://realpalmtrees.com/palm-tree-store/small-palm-trees/small-malayan-coconut-palm-tree.html

I wouldn't suggest using it every week, but its 7-3-7, its like vitamins for your landscape... It works for my grass, and looks greener than ever!!!

barbara :thumbup:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

*Fertilizer formulas*

Any fertilizer, as long as it's not too strong, will benefit your plants. 

Note: you can burn your roots, especially young plants trying to establish a root system. 

Some plants like to grow a little on the lean side so I couldn't accurately say that any fertilizer will always benefit any plant, but generally that is true. However, you are wasting your money buying and putting out un-needed fertilizers. Phosphates do not leach from the soil very readily. It is possible to get a buildup that can be detrimental.

BJ
He needs a little more P (2) on new seed to help them get some roots.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

FYI-
Vigoro starter fertilizer from Home Depot

Everyone loves a thick, green lawn. If you're starting a new lawn from sod or seed, overseeding a thin lawn or filling in bare patches, you'll get better seed germination and faster sod establishment when you use Vigoro® Starter Fertilizer 20-27-5. It has lower nitrogen than regular lawn fertilizer, so it won't burn tender young seedlings, and higher phosphorus content to promote a thick, vigorous root system. Plus, its exclusive CTR™ Composite Timed-Release nitrogen formula guarantees a quick, long-lasting feeding will be systematically delivered to your plants. Just apply it at the time of seeding or sodding. It's easy to apply using a broadcast or rotary spreader. One bag covers up to 15,000 sq. ft. Read and follow all label instructions.

Establishes new lawns quicker and promotes strong root development
Contains timed-release fertilizer
It won't burn tender young seedlings
One bag covers up to 15,000 sq. ft
Fertilizer Formula : 20-27-5
MFG Brand Name : Vigoro
MFG Model # : 722339-2


----------

